
Dissertation Could Be Security Threat  - iamelgringo
http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp-dyn/A23689-2003Jul7
======
ortelius
Funny this is on HN after 5 years. Sean runs Fortius One these days.
<http://www.fortiusone.com/> ... still disrupting.

------
mhb
GMU's a decent school. So the PhD candidate and his research partner/associate
professor didn't perceive that this research would have any broader
implications? Hello.

~~~
paddy_m
I got an econ degree from Mason (mini Chicago). The econ department was fun, a
little ivory tower but fun. I started out as CS and found the department
unimpressive, maybe I was just young and not into it, but I didn't meet many
hackers there.

Most of the student body was unimpressive. The school is very much wrapped up
in the DC/Northern VA environment. Its hard to explain, but I'll try, the
really good students dreamed of working for Booz Allen. That's probably the
best I can do.

~~~
grosales
The ecoomics department is probably the best dpt that GMU has. I also went
there, but I studied CS. I was a fairly decent student and I met other good
students. If you would have stuck and taken the advanced CS classes like AI,
Computer Vision, Compiler languages or Operative systems you might have gotten
a glimpse of the hackers at GMU. I don't consider myself a hacker, but I do
love coding. I never even dreamed of working for Booz Allen, but I don't see
anything wrong with that idea either. There were some hackers there though,
like the guy who coded and came up with Plasma Pong (it was later shutdown by
Atari I think), and I think another guy who wrote RoadBlocks, the math
department also had some really smart people. Apart from some Associate
professors I think that the CS department has some really outstanding faculty
like Sean Luke, Elizabeth White, Zoran Duric and I also heard professor
Hamburger was awesome before he retired, I learned a lot from them (actually I
never would have learned of hacker news if it wasn't for Professor Luke).

------
moss
Note that the article is from 2003.

------
Anon84
I thought of doing something similar for the global financial system. I'm just
not sure how reliable the information would be, or how to go about getting it.

------
wmf
_In the background, he plays the Beastie Boys._

Sabotage?

